# Morning after pill for HIV



## ScumRag (Jan 26, 2018)

Soooooo, for those of you NOT in the know, there does exist treatment for ppl who think they've been exposed.

Straight up tho, some Doctors (in the midwest & south I've experienced) will claim no such thing exists. BUT IT DOES.
I was stranded in MO once and had to beg the practitioner I contacted for it & tho he at first refused, once I proved his error wrong- he busted ass to prescribe.

Here's some basics:


https://www.avert.org/learn-share/hiv-fact-sheets/emergency-treatment



*What is emergency HIV treatment?*
Post-exposure prophylaxis, or PEP, is another name for emergency HIV treatment. PEP is not a cure for HIV, it is a form of HIV prevention. It is a short course of antiretroviral drugs that stops exposure to HIV from becoming a life-long infection.

*Taking PEP*

PEP can cause side effects such as nausea and fatigue. DO NOT stop taking PEP - talk to your healthcare professional.
PEP must be taken as soon as possible to be effective and no later than 72 hours after exposure to HIV.
PEP must be taken at the same time _every day for 4 weeks_.1
*Can I get PEP?*
Not everyone is given PEP and it is not available everywhere. A healthcare professional will advise you if they think you should take PEP. Do not assume you will be offered it.

Usually you should only take PEP if...


it has *not* been longer than 72 hours since exposure to HIV
you are not already living with HIV
a mucous membrance (including: eyes, mouth, vagina, rectum) has had direct contact with someone’s bodily fluid that might be infectious
an open wound has had direct conact with someone’s bodily fluid that might be infectious
the source of exposure is infected with HIV or their HIV status is unknown.2
*PEP and HIV testing*
It’s normal to feel anxious about being infected with HIV. Don’t let being worried stop you from getting an HIV test.


If you took PEP - get tested 3 and 6 months after potential exposure.
If you didn’t take PEP - get tested 3 months after potential exposure.
*PEP in pregnancy*
Certain PEP drugs can be taken during pregnancy. However, some drugs should not be used for PEP if you are pregnant. Speak to a healthcare professional about your options.

_Read AVERT’s ‘HIV & Pregnancy’ fact sheet for more information._

*PEP during breastfeeding*
PEP can be taken when breastfeeding. PEP reduces the chance of passing HIV to your baby via breastfeeding. Follow the advice of your healthcare professional and national breastfeeding guidelines.

_Read AVERT’s ‘HIV & Breastfeeding’ fact sheet for more information._

*PEP after sexual assault*
If you have been sexually assaulted seek urgent medical help. A healthcare professional will advise you what to do next and they may suggest taking PEP.

Assault is never your fault. You have the right to report it to your local authority if you want to.

*You might also need...*

Urgent treatment for other sexually transmitted infections (STIs) or blood borne viruses.
Emergency contraception to prevent unwanted pregnancies:
the morning after pill must be taken within 72 hours
the intrauterine device (IUD or coil) can be fitted within 5 days of unprotected sex.

*Emotional support, advice and counselling*
Getting the right support is important before, during and after taking PEP. It can help address any concerns or fears that you might have. Attend follow-up visits with your healthcare team regularly.

PEP must not be used as a frequent way to prevent HIV infection. Use condoms and safer sex practises to prevent sexual transmission of HIV.

_Read AVERT’s ‘Condoms & Lubricants’ and 'HIV & Safer Sex' fact sheets for more information._

*Where to get PEP?*
If you think that you have been exposed to HIV visit a healthcare clinic, doctor or pharmacy immediately.


You can use NAM’s e-atlas to locate your nearest clinic.
Contact i-base for advice about PEP.
Visit AVERT.org for advice and information
*Know your rights*
You have the right to:


enquire about PEP
refuse PEP
have confidential support and advice
stop taking PEP.


----------



## Stella Lum (Jan 27, 2018)

BE SAFE DON'T BE STUPID

WRAP IT BEFORE U TAP IT


----------



## ScumRag (Jan 27, 2018)

Stella Lum said:


> BE SAFE DON'T BE STUPID
> 
> WRAP IT BEFORE U TAP IT



This is very true HOWEVER now that American-made condoms are becoming a rarity (see attached) it just makes sense in case of breakage & yes, rubbers DO on occaision fail....

www.thefrisky.com/2009-03-26/where-are-condoms-made%3famp=1

"Earlier this week we told you how the federally funded United States Agency of International Development (USAID), stopped distributing American-made condoms overseas in favor of less expensive Chinese-made condoms. USAID’s switch caused a bit of stir, not only because it means 300 jobs at an American condom factory will be lost, but also because several other Chinese imports have been recalled for being harmful or deadly (i.e., cat food and kids’ toys). Some think using a condom that was made in China is too risky, as a result of these manufacturing problems. Most of us at The Frisky will quickly glance at the expiration date on our condoms, but we had no clue where these condoms were actually produced — are we even using condoms that were made in the U.S.A.? Keep reading to find out where seven popular condom brands are manufactured."


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 27, 2018)

I think it's also worth noting that while PeP (*POST*-exposure prophylaxis) is for taking right after you think you may have been exposed to HIV, there is a once-a-day pill preventative called PreP (*PRE*-exposure prophylaxis) which can be taken if you are part of a high risk group such as a person who has regular bareback sex (especially gay/bisexual) or if you are a sex worker.

I believe it's covered by insurance like Medicaid in most states, but don't quote me on that. Cause otherwise, it's expenseive out of pocket. If you take PreP though, you must take it religiously everyday for it to be effective which your doctor should explain to you in detail.


----------



## ScumRag (Jan 27, 2018)

iamwhatiam said:


> I think it's also worth noting that while PeP (*POST*-exposure prophylaxis) is for taking right after you think you may have been exposed to HIV, there is a once-a-day pill preventative called PreP (*PRE*-exposure prophylaxis) which can be taken if you are part of a high risk group such as a person who has regular bareback sex (especially gay) or if you are a sex worker.
> 
> I believe it's covered by insurance like Medicaid in most states, but don't quote me on that. Cause otherwise, it's expenseive out of pocket. If you take PreP though, you must take it religiously everyday for it to be effective which your doctor should explain to you in detail.



PlannedParenthood offers the above as well, for those not covered by insurance- but the pricing is STEEP


----------



## ScumRag (Jan 27, 2018)

Timm said:


> I wouldn't use a chinese condom at all. I mean come on, they are getting close to having a population of 1.5 billion people. They obviously dont have a clue as to what a condom actualy is. They may pump em out by the millions but the factory workers probably wouldn't even know what they are used for. Ballons? Stupid westerners, why do they they want these ballons? And why all in individual packets neatly rolled up with a light coating of not very nice smelling lube??? Beats me, but if it means i have a job earning one dollar a day then let them have their stupid little ballons. Stupid westerners




Hahaha right on


----------

